

Ask HN:Is it useful to have DnB number for a early stage tech startup? - RuchitGarg

Do you have one? Did you find it useful? If yes, what scenarios?
======
conformal
dnb is a credit ratings related scam. if your business routinely has credit
checks run it is helpful to have a dnb entry for the business.

if you operate mostly on cash basis and don't need to have credit checks run,
e.g. for vendor accounts, there is no need to use dnb.

NOTE: once you are in dnb it is very difficult to be de-listed from their
site/service.

